

Flat UI + Simple Physics - madisonmay
http://madisonmay.olinstudents.com/planets

======
madisonmay
Just a bit of afternoon fun I thought I'd share. Critique and suggestions
welcome.

~~~
gamegoblin
Perhaps center the camera on the center of mass, rather than the center of the
initial point.

~~~
madisonmay
Thanks for the feedback, man, I think I'll take your advice and make that
change. I also need to account for the movement of the sun -- at the moment
energy is not actually conserved.

